# My next child may get named Charlie P



## Fl_Beak (May 9, 2010)

I may have found my answer, but has anyone here tried it?

http://www.byo.com/stories/article/...l-brewing/265-brew-a-great-non-alcoholic-beer


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Haven't. Given the trade-offs you have to make, my $.02 is to make homebrew the way you like it and just buy the near-beer.


----------



## Pilgarlic56 (Aug 6, 2010)

On homebrewtalk.com there is a recent, quite involved thread dealing with home brewing flavorful N/A beers. The original poster on the thread is Revvy. You might go there and message him. He's normally very helpful.


----------

